# “The Birth of a Nation” Arrives on Blu-ray, DVD and 4K Ultra HD on January 10



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> The Birth of a Nation
> Set against the antebellum South, THE BIRTH OF A NATION follows Nat Turner (Nate Parker), a literate slave and preacher, whose financially strained owner, Samuel Turner (Armie Hammer), accepts an offer to use Nat’s preaching to subdue unruly slaves. As he witnesses countless atrocities - against himself and his fellow slaves - Nat orchestrates an uprising in the hopes of leading his people to freedom.
> 
> The Birth of a Nation Blu-ray & DVD Special Features:
> ...


----------

